# Got, Got, Need! - Article On Important Electronic Watches



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

www.ablogtowatch.com/top-ten-technically-important-watches-from-1950/ 

A man with taste and knowledge, but not good at maths - a top ten normally has ten items...

A non working solar watch just sold on the bay for hundreds and I'd never heard of the Citizen Crystron 4 Mega before.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

interesting article, i have a few off the list, bought a Pulsar P2 a few weeks ago


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

nice article, not all correct with some details but good enough for the masses.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Have a look at Paul's AKA Silverhawk site - click on the Electric Watches banner above - if you want some decent info on electric/electronic watches.

I emailed Paul about pocket watch variants that were fitted with this kind of movement and he was very informative.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

A very interesting read, thanks for sharing. I also can recommend Paul's Electric Watches web site.


----------

